

Ebay password compromised? - thomasstephn
https://www.paypal-community.com/t5/PayPal-Forward/eBay-To-Ask-Users-to-Change-Their-Passwords-No-Evidence-PayPal/ba-p/815612

======
supernewguy
No evidence that they haven't either .. eBay + PayPal > changed.

